# Help! Need a theme for my photography portfolio



## raeanana (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello! I have been thinking for 2 weeks about a theme for my final/portfolio for photography. I need to take 10 photos, and 9 of them have a specific requirement. 
I'm having trouble with a) figuring out what a theme _is _and b) figuring out what theme I want to do.

I love macro and would really like to do something with that for my portfolio... 
Here are some of my macro photos.
I would appreciate any suggestions! 

Here are the list of requirements 1-10.
1. Depth of Field (color) - short 
2. Depth of Field (color) - long 
3. Black and white 
4. Black and white 
5. Freeze motion (color) 
6. Night Photography (color) - extended exposure 
 7. Photo Composition Bird’s eye view (color) 
 8. Photo Composition (color harmony) 
 9. Spot Color - (black and white plus 1 color) 
 10. Grab Bag (color) - Your choice of subject matter. Straight photography no Photoshop filters like Watercolor, Brush strokes, Sketch, Stylize, Distort, ect.

As a note: I collect shells and rocks - I love photographing water - Also thought about doing something with snails?


----------



## waday (Nov 4, 2016)

For one of the black and whites, you should definitely have a snail in a top hat, possibly with a briefcase and trench coat nearby, while drinking water out of a shell sitting on a rock.


----------



## raeanana (Nov 4, 2016)

waday said:


> For one of the black and whites, you should definitely have a snail in a top hat, possibly with a briefcase and trench coat nearby, while drinking water out of a shell sitting on a rock.


LOL that would be cute. But tricky.


----------



## waday (Nov 4, 2016)

raeanana said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > For one of the black and whites, you should definitely have a snail in a top hat, possibly with a briefcase and trench coat nearby, while drinking water out of a shell sitting on a rock.
> ...


It's true. Snails are tricky. The last one never paid me due to a contractual technicality. Sneaky little guy.


----------



## raeanana (Nov 4, 2016)

waday said:


> raeanana said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


I don't think I would be able to get one of those photos, let alone ten. haha
I thought about a snail like on moss and a branch, but ... I have to be more creative than that for another 9


----------

